# Arkansas White River Guided Trout Fishing trips



## Capps Guide Service Inc. (Aug 24, 2016)

If you are starting to think about booking a guided trout fishing trip on Arkansas White River we have some openings in February and March! Prime time to focus on the trophy size trout. This short video represents the quality fish that can be caught on Arkansas White River during December through the month of March. Let me know what you think of the video! Mention that you saw the video on 2CoolFishing and receive a 20 % discount on lodging and guided fishing trip reservations.


----------

